# ASIO4ALL 96K Sampling Rate, Success ( or not )?



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Here's a catchall thread meant for those who might want to post about their success ( or failure ) at using ASIO4ALL ( at a 96K sampling rate ) within REW.

I can't get this scenario to work ( using my Focusrite 2i2, which does have a working 96K ASIO driver ) .

Has anyone had any success ( using a 96K sample rate within ASIO4ALL ) ?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I have had it working before and just did it again with the latest REW 5.18.

The mic must be a phantom powered mic through the audio interface running at 96 kHz. The Umik-1 will not work because its max sample rate is 48 kHz.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Wayne for the reply.

What model soundcard gave you this success ?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Roland Quad-Capture


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine is a very basic setup using an HP notebook and now running Windows 10. I originally used the provided Focusrite ASIO driver with my 2i2 it worked fine - never a problem. Later, as a trial, I tried the ASIO4ALL driver and wasn't able to get it to work reliability. That was maybe a couple of years ago and I only spent a small amount of time with it running. I think ASIO4ALL v2.0 had just been released. I would guess that my problem was at 44.1k as well as 96k since 44.1k was my standard at the time. I think it worked for a short while, but crashed often. I don't really remember the details for sure. After the trial I did download and install another ASIO driver from a Focusrite site that offered more options in setting the buffer size. I think it was an optional driver on a beta software page at that time. That is the driver I have used since then. 

Is there a reason to want to use the ASIO4ALL driver instead? Does it allow more flexibility for some setups?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Wayne.

Well I just got my Focusrite 2i2 working ( sampling at 96K through ASIO4ALL ) and completing a good test trace.

I just don't know how long it'll last, since a mere 5 minutes ago the same setup ( with slightly different buffer settings ) had REW immediately quitting as soon as I hit the measure button. 

Clearly these drivers are somewhat flakey.

OTOH, the 2i2 ASIO driver ( when used at 96K ) has never given me a problem.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi John,

If a user has a reliable ASIO driver I don't feel there's much of a reason to use ASIO4ALL.

OTOH, I do typically use ASIO4ALL when creating a combo driver ( UMIK-1 for input & the PC soundcard for output )


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Windows audio in general can have its flakey moments. Once I get a given config working, I try not to change it, because there are invariably issues with getting it going again. I have migrated to using two machines for a lot of tasks simply because then each of them changes less, and gives less trouble that way.


----------

